# Examples of my work



## NEP (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are a few examples of my work:


----------



## tjbier (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow NEP that is some very nice work! I really like the lumerjack!


----------



## NEP (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## RobbinW (Feb 21, 2010)

*Niels*

Hi Niels, Nice to see some of your latest work, awesome!
Thanks, Robbin


----------



## Jon22 (Feb 24, 2010)

Excelent work! Lets see more pics. How long did the lumberjack take?


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Birds...Birds...*

Really liked the eagle/crest. Nice detail. Did you use anything other than the saw for it? Guessing that you did, but I wasn't there and have seen some pretty cool saw-only detail...


----------



## NEP (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all

Thanks for the comments.

The Lumberjack is 3 days work.

For he eagle i used angle grinder for the beak and the scout logo on the shield and die grinder with an eyetool for the eyes. The rest is chainsaw.
Here are some more pictures:


----------



## twoclones (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool dog, Niels!


----------



## Horse (Mar 5, 2010)

*Wow!
You Sir, are very talented.*:chainsawguy:


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 5, 2010)

twoclones said:


> Cool dog, Niels!



I agree. That is amazing!


----------



## NEP (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## thesquareteam (Mar 15, 2010)

Amazing sculpture! They look wonderful. I would like to congratulate you for these great masterpieces. Keep on doing good stuff like these. I know someday you will become famous because of your great talent.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 27, 2010)

That's not a lumberjack , thats a chain saw carver!


----------



## poorboypaul (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd definitely bring that deer inside before the season starts!!  nice work. Enjoy looking at the amazing talent on this site!


----------



## werwanda (Mar 28, 2010)

You and your work are amazing! I am loving the dog sculpture one. Are you planning to add a burn effect to that one too or are you keeping it untouched like that?


----------



## NEP (Mar 29, 2010)

werwanda all the carvings I have posted are finished.

- and all you guys, once again thank you.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW,

Amazing work!!!


----------



## NEP (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!! 





clint999 said:


> Really liked the eagle/crest. Nice detail. Did you use anything other than the saw for it?



Yes I sanded the beak and the high parts of tne scout logo on the shield.


----------



## cig212 (Sep 27, 2010)

*not a wood carver*

You are not a wood carver, you are a artist!


----------



## 74craig (Sep 28, 2010)

Niels you have a true gift!Awesome work!


----------

